# Merckx MXM or Look 585



## jca82282 (Nov 21, 2004)

I am about to buy a new CF frame this week and would like any opinions on the Merckx MXM and the Look 585. It is down to these two. I know the MXM is monocoque and the 585 is lugged and that in theory should produce a smoother ride? I will be using the bike for road events up to 100 miles and in the mountains as well as criteriums. Does the fact that the MXM is one piece dictate that it will be a more uncomfortable ride for longer distances?

I currently have a Moots compact and like it just fine but I want to expierence the carbon ride. I range in weight from 158 to 165 depending on time of year.


----------

